# Messaging problem.



## Dec11 (Sep 27, 2016)

I've notice my last few PMs are sitting in my outbox and not sending?

Any ideas?

Cheers.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

When you click send, you usually have to wait 15-20 seconds before it actually "sends". Try re-sending and just wait for 30-seconds. There's usually another window that comes up, and then it reverts back to the PM section after it's actually been sent.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I stays in your outbox until it's actually read whereupon it moves to sent.


----------

